# Strange behavior with new kitty



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

My 6-7 month old cat has been in our home for a week now. She was formerly a stray cat and has been spayed. Her name is Lily and Lily loves to jump on our bed and interact with our girlfriend and me. She absolutely loves to be petted and is very comfortable with us when she is on the bed.

Here is the strange part.

When she is on the ground eating lets say, she always runs under the bed and hides when either I or my girlfriend walks into the room.

If we walk in and she is sitting comfortably on the bed, she doesn't even flinch. 

My guess is that the vibration sent through the floor alarms her. My other guess is that when shes on the bed, she is able to see everything and knows whats going on.

So Catforum... any ideas/advice?


----------



## ericthegreat (Oct 10, 2012)

My guess is that in the wild cats are vulnerable while eating, urinating/defecating, mating...etc. 

Or maybe when she was a stray, other stray animals would try to rough her up and steal her food?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My only guess would be that when you walk into a room she feels the floor shake a little bit, which would be scary, whereas on the bed she doesn't feel that. Sometimes there's just no rhyme or reason. Murphy still runs and hides when I turn on the vacuum, but sits calmly and watches while I blowdry my hair. The difference, maybe? Vacuums shake the floor a little.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

I once had a cat who behaved in a similar way. I would sing to her in Welsh folk folks songs, particularly those by THe Gentle Good. I think you shoulfd begin listening to them extensile yhwne the cat is in the under bed. Cats originate from Wales so they nderstand welsh better from most languages and it calms them usually. i believe there is a a youtubes video that xplines this.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Could be that wherever she lived before she became a stray she got trodden on frequently.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

She may have been roughed up a little when she was just a kitten. I wish I knew more about her past.



MortyMathers108 said:


> I once had a cat who behaved in a similar way. I would sing to her in Welsh folk folks songs, particularly those by THe Gentle Good. I think you shoulfd begin listening to them extensile yhwne the cat is in the under bed. Cats originate from Wales so they nderstand welsh better from most languages and it calms them usually. i believe there is a a youtubes video that xplines this.


Lol I have got to try this. Sounds really cool.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there any way or anything I can do to make her less scared?

I was thinking that I could block off the bed so that she can no longer hide underneath it, but I'm not sure it would be a good idea to take away her safe zone.

I was also thinking that I could attach a harness on her leash and walk her around the room with it. Again, I don't know if this would scare her even more.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Just give her time. Don't try to force it. Be patient and don't stress about it, and she'll be fine. 

She's still adjusting to a new environment, so it's normal for her to be a little on edge. Some cat's just have odd quirks like that as well. I don't think it's anything you need to worry about.

Congrats on your new kitty


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Some people stamp around or walk with heavy feet and aren't really aware of even doing that, and usually that scares cats. Try walking in _bare feet or socks and walk quietly like a cat _and see if that doesn't make a difference. Could be she got stepped on at one time, so is just scared of feet. This isn't a big deal or anything to worry about. Definitely don't block her way to get under the bed if you feels she needs to go there, nor put a leash on her. Just let her be.


----------

